# running a guest house or hotel



## Maximilian (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi you all,
We are three people, who specialize in hospitality.
We are looking to move to Australia or NZ. Does anybody know of opportunities to open or run a Guest house or small hotel?
Please let me know if you know anything or if you have advise.

Thanks in advance

Max


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Opportunities always exist. 

You can buy a parcel of land and build your hotel/motel there. Also, there are business sales in Australia (if you go through Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au you will find a business/commercial section there).

I am not sure what certificates or licenses are required though... You will need to do a bit more research on it by yourself.


----------



## Markbc (Apr 23, 2011)

We own a small hotel in tasmania.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 13, 2011)

Markbc said:


> We own a small hotel in tasmania.


Hi Mark,
Glad to see your reply.
Do you want to get somebody in to manage it for you?
Or do you have any tips on how to go about it?
Thanks for your reply

Max


----------



## Markbc (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Max ,We had the hotel leased to a tenant, would that be suitable for you?
In tasmaina you need a Licence to sell food and drink,no Licence needed for Accommodation.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 13, 2011)

Markbc said:


> Hi Max ,We had the hotel leased to a tenant, would that be suitable for you?
> In tasmaina you need a Licence to sell food and drink,no Licence needed for Accommodation.


Welll,
That sounds perfect.
We have licenses for various regions in the world.
Tasmania is not one of them yet. haha
Tell me more about your hotel, please. I will do a bit of research on the paper issues.
I'm sure that i'd be able to sort that out, though.
Would you be interested to email me?


----------



## Markbc (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Max,yes I can email you,have you had a chance to check the requirements in Tasmania?


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 13, 2011)

Markbc said:


> Hi Max,yes I can email you,have you had a chance to check the requirements in Tasmania?


Yes I did, we should be ok.
My email address is [email protected]
Sorry, it took me so long to reply.


----------



## Markbc (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Max ,I have sent some information to you're email.


----------

